# Drawing of Princess



## Luvmalts<3 (Feb 12, 2006)

Posting the drawings in my other topic made me really want to draw again, so I picked princess as my model. I changed some of the features, so it doesn't look exactly like her, but I like how it turned out.










Loves from Kayley and Pixie


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Very good.







You're talented.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

Thats such a cute picture! can i print it out and tell our friends its a portrait of our Princess!?! it totally looks like her. you're so talented! I can only draw stick figures.


----------



## Luvmalts<3 (Feb 12, 2006)

> Thats such a cute picture! can i print it out and tell our friends its a portrait of our Princess!?! it totally looks like her. you're so talented! I can only draw stick figures.[/B]


Yes, of course you can







. Thanks you guys!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Wow that is very good, well done, you have great talent


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Cute, you should frame it.
Aimee


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

You are very talented. Nice job!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

That is great! You are very talented.

Thanks for sharing your picture with us.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------

